# Rainbird Pop Up Sprinklers For Hoses...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Anybody have any knowledge on this type of set up? 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GJnqtBj61j0


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Those look cool but I think they fall into the category of "rat traps" which the irrigationtutorials guy warns against:



> This is a design type to avoid if you can. A "rat trap" is a derogatory name used in the sprinkler business to describe any sprinkler with a design that allows debris to fall into the sprinkler body when the riser is raised. The more proper name is a "bucket" style body, but I like the visual image of the problem that rat trap provides. The debris collects in the bucket area and eventually there is enough garbage in there to prevent the mechanism from dropping back down. The stuff that falls in there can get pretty ripe smelling as it decomposes, too! Do rats really get trapped in them? I've never seen one. The "trap" only opens when the sprinkler is operating and rats tend to stay away from a sprinkler that is operating! Mostly grass clippings and dirt get trapped.


You might be interested in ryan knorr's setup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> Those look cool but I think they fall into the category of "rat traps" which the irrigationtutorials guy warns against:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I setup something similar to his last year. My water pressure only allows two heads to effectively run so I have a two spigot timer that allows me to setup 4 heads and run them back to back. It works but it takes some resetting with each move. Thanks for the advice. I don't need no stinking rats decomposing in my yard.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just use a pop up rotor and run some funny pipe to a valve box with a garden hose adapter.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I like this idea. May try to DIY one with a hunter rotator.


----------

